# Airsoft gas mask modification



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Video of a gas mask I modified. Hope there's some helpful stuff!


----------



## Diabolik (Apr 19, 2007)

Great video. The multi layer paint/sand process is very cool. Had never seen that before. Good stuff!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Definitely badA$$!
Great work!


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

That's pretty sweet!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. This is a great "how to"


----------



## ithurt (Jun 23, 2008)

Cool video. Thanks.

Was that english beat?


----------



## S L A M (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks all. I used it for my costume at MHC and I think it turned out pretty well. Had a blast!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Nice work! Always loved those plasma discs, but never found a good use for them...maybe I finally have a costume idea growing here...thanks.


----------

